# Thoughts on this cigar lighter?



## tornadopen (Apr 28, 2014)

I am trying to come up with some product photos that I can use in my portfolio. I posted a few last week, but each time I feel like I am getting a little tighter with my lighting and camera settings. I am meeting my first official client tonight to discuss her jewelry photos! So this is a huge cigar lighter that I have and thought would be a cool thing to shoot. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## Designer (Apr 28, 2014)

That's pretty good, but your prospective client is going to want to see how you do with jewelry.


----------



## tornadopen (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. Sorry my wording was kind of whacky, I am not relating the lighter to the jeweler I am meeting tonight. Just wanted opinions on the photo and maybe some advice if anyone has some.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 28, 2014)

The question is, are you going for a white seamless drop shot?  If so you should try to get pure, 255 white.  Second, I'd like to see an even highlight all the way across the top, rather than half a highlight on one shoulder.   

 Third, if you're trying to build a portfolio, I'd like to see more than just stuff shot in a light box.   Just my thoughts, hope it helps.    As far as what to charge, there are a few calculators out there.  fotoQuote ? Stock and Assignment Photography Price Guide


----------

